# ssx on gingerbread kernal?



## popeye2507 (Sep 20, 2011)

Love ssx 2.0 but I upgraded to gb kernal for battery life. My wish is for chevy1 to port over to the kernal. Anyway info on how to find out if he could do it. Thanks I'm on cm7dx-gb now


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

I am pretty sure he is working on it. It may not be until SSX 2.3 though (SSX 2.1 is the most current release)

Sent from my DroidX running CM74GB using Tapatalk


----------



## popeye2507 (Sep 20, 2011)

Can't wait .cm7 is OK bit the smoothness of simple stunning is being very missed by me


----------



## Sloth zzz (Jul 24, 2011)

MIUI just uploaded with the gingerbread kernel so you may want to try that. As of now no Chevyno1 has not got that far yet but it has crossed his mined and like Enzymaticracer said it might be in 2.3! It would take him too long to switch up what he has already done with 2.2 which from what I have seen is going to be amazing. Once he puts the gingerbread on SSX I am sold! It is already a great ROM. I am running MIUI 1.9.16.1 which is on the gingerbread kernel and it's working great. I like it more than cm7 for now. No bugs that I have found yet except the market force closes randomly but not much at all and it is no big deal. I think it may just be a market thing but anyways now I am rambling! :tongue2:


----------



## popeye2507 (Sep 20, 2011)

Can't be soon enough. Missing it bad but need better batteey


----------



## popeye2507 (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't like miui reminds me of iPhone. Hate iphone


----------

